# Do Your Kids Hate Camping?



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

OK...we had a somewhat disaster on our trip to Virginia where not only did the campground not have wifi in our section but I forgot the laptop, XBox, and movies. Movies because the campground didn't have cable either.







My 2 oldest....Michael, 15, and Taylor,12,fell apart...I mean went totally







. Sure they enjoyed parts of the campground and Williamsburg BUT when it rained it poured. The 6 hour drive there and then back didn't help. The dog running around in the camper like a wild man could've done it. Plus, we really feel squished in the Outback and realize for them to enjoy (HA!) camping, they need more space and privacy. Being one with nature just isn't in the cards for them.

We are going to Lancaster again and they are begging me to not go in the Outback. My oldest said he would NEVER do such an awful thing to HIS children! I told him next year maybe he'd be old enough to stay home and keep the dog! WOO HOO! 2 problems solved.

I realize they are new to this and it may take some getting used to OR they are teenagers, hate everything and I am the worst mother in the world.









PLEASE tell me your kids hate it too and if not, what do you do to make it better for them. HELP!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I must tell you, my kids love camping. Now, they are 10, 6, and 2. We have been doing it for a year now and they still love it. I have always heard about those terrible teenage years. Not sure what all you do when camping, but if you can add some other activities might help. I know our kids really enjoy the biking, geocaching, hiking, swimming, etc. Just seems like an endless supply of entertainment, you just need to find what your kids enjoy most. Good luck.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear they didn't have a good time.

My girls love to cam, but they are only 4 and 15 months









What about bringing a seperate tent for them to camp in so they feel like they have their own space? Do they like to bike ride? Our 4 year old loves the tv with to weatch Spongebob dvd's. Dry camping has been the best thing because she understands we can't run the generator all of the time and watch tv. We also kept really busy on this last trip with biking, swimming and walking the campground and she didn't miss the tv at all.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know what there is not to LOVE about camping. We have 3 boys ages 13 in 11 days, 4 & 2. We have NO xbox, Wii ect at home. We do have a tv but all they watch are movies. Believe me the little ones are GLUED to it when we are home. When we go camping there is never a tv goes with us. We do take a laptop to download pics during the trip and maybe check the weather and news if we are able to get a signal. Our 13 yo LOVES to camp. He rides his bike, explores, finds trails and many times he makes new friends. He looks at this as a time to get away from parents and little brothers. LOL!! I don't know how much room yours may have at home and then try to squeeze into the OB. We only have a 2 bdrm home on an acre and the boyz love the country living. Camping is just an extension of that. Also, Dad cooks outside and food is the best way to a teenagers heart. We all have a bike (2 yo in a trailer behind daddy) and try to take rides together each morning and evening. Hopefully when the weather cools off we can ride more during the day. And we stay outside as much as possible. More room outside than inside. BTW we've only been camping since April 24, 2009 and have been 6 weekends so far.

Hopefully it will get better for you. And I do hope your son changes his mind about camping with his children.

Helen


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow. Mine love to go. My son (6) rode all the way to Orlando and never complained once, except to pee. He did have his DS and movies but it was no problem. My wifes daughter (16) slept most of the way and had her Ipod and brought her aunt/friend who's 16. Yeah its like a Jerry Springer show, don't ask.... Even camping for weeks they never complained. My son played with every kid in the place and her daughter had her friend and they kept themselves entertained. I figure shes got her license now and her in the next year or so she will drop off the camping radar but we will see. I don't know what to tell you but you better remember to pack their stuff or their camping days will be over.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, but mine would stay in the Outback every night if possible.

However, we camp where there is no power..no wi-fi...no computers. Camping to us is getting away from all that. I can't even fathom bringing an xbox or stuff like that. We've actually removed the HD TV that came in our new Outback. I can't see ever putting it back in the trailer.. We ride our motorcycles, fish, swim, play games, go for LONG hikes (7-10 miles) and they have a great time.

Now, then do have there DS/PSP systems, but those are for laying in bed, just before going to sleep. Gets them inside...while adults can sit around the campfire with a nice drink.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not love or hate but my kids do not complain too much. DD 14, DS 18 and DS 21. The 21 year old is in the Naval Academy so has not camped with us in two years but the others camp without issue. We also have them invite friends, that can help.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know every kid is different and my hopes for this great family time may be something that never pans out.







We're miserable being so squeezed in...the 28BHS is too small for all of us. I know many of you will agree because there are many here who own the biggest Outbacks made.

They need their gadgets since it's a part of what they enjoy...they want to stay in touch with their friends while we're away and have something to do if they don't want to be outside. As of now, they can't bring friends because there's no room-TRUST ME! A tent is out of the question considering it's been 90+ most days.

Enough of this...I'm getting depressed.









We're gonna try to find a 300BH, 310BHS, or 30BHDS. I hate the thought of another payment but I think it's necessary to really make it a home away from home.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the troubles you are having. I have two kids, son who is 12 and a daugther age 9. My son loves to go camping, my daughter tolerates it.

I don't think buying a bigger trailer will solve the problem. It is a pretty big investment with no guarantee that it will work.

My main suggestion would be to try to mix in things the kids might want to do. For example, do your kids like roller coasters? If so, take a trip to an amusement park such as Hershey or Cedar Point. Both of these parks have campgrounds. Cedar Point's campground is actually in the park. Find other ways to camp around what the kids like to do. Camping doesn't always have to be nature oriented!

Some other suggestions.

1) Get the kids their own laptops that they can bring with them and use. We did this for our kids and it has worked out well. Load some software they like. For example, my daughter loves to draw on the computer so I uploaded Adobe on her laptop. She can spend hours drawing pictures now without a complaint.

2) Always bring the DS, XBox, whatever they like to do. I know many don't feel these should be brought camping, but you have to be realistic. My philosophy is that I would rather be happy than right.

3) Find a logical place to install a accordian door so it can be closed to partition the trailer. This will give you all some basic privacy. You can also keep the dog from running around. I have a 25RSS and I installed a door across the opening between the fridge and bathroom.

4) Put curtains on the bunks so the kids can close them and have a private space.

One final suggestion, bribery!! My daughter only tolerates camping, but boy does she love to shop. We have a secret agreement that I will take her shopping on the trip and let her buy whatever she wants. We have a secret code set up so that she can tell me when it is time to do her secret shopping. The code defines the time and amount of money she can spend! Hey, it works for us.









DAN


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our kids are young, but they love it. I camped with my parents up through part of College. The key for me was not technology, but interest in the destination. We camped in a 8' pop-up as a family of 4. Not much room, but we were always on the go seeing something new.

DW's childhood experience was different. They had a bigger RV, but hung out close to home and had fewer new things to see. She stopped camping once she was old enough to stay home.

The Dw and I have now gone pop-up to 28rsds, to the current beast. The big improvement in room was with the 5'er and the key was the big side slide. It gives the width to eliminate the hallway effect.

Now this room won't help if the kids are bored, so figure out interests besides texting and video games. Hiking ? Swimming ? Boating ? White water rafting? Amusement parks? Historical sites ? Battlefields? Caverns ? Beaches ? Make the vacation theirs and I bet you'll have better luck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's a tough age, they are kids learning to be adults and doing a really bad job at it. They can be moody, selfish and seem to enjoy upsetting everyone around them









We have 16 year old twin girls, they used to love camping, now, not so much. Our trailer is small, we're too cheap to pay for wifi and throw in a 60 lb. dog and it can be a challenge. There's almost no privacy in our trailer but we do the best we can. None of us are video gamers so that's not really an issue, we have tv but rarely watch it unless it rains. We do allow texting but we're out as a family and it can be distracting so we keep an eye on it.

We make an effort to do things together as a family and also alone with each of them whether it's playing a game, bike riding, shopping, whatever. It's amazing how different they are when it's one on one. I enjoy having "dates" with each of them while we're away on vacation.

We figure we have this season and maybe next until they won't want to go at all with us anymore. Last year we decided to let them make the choice where to travel to and what to do while we are there...........within reason. That worked pretty well, if they didn't like it, they can't blame us











> We're gonna try to find a 300BH, 310BHS, or 30BHDS. I hate the thought of another payment but I think it's necessary to really make it a home away from home.


I agree with twoelkhounds, might not do the trick. I wouldn't spend the money before trying to adapt and find a way for them to be out camping and enjoy it with what you've got.

hang in there,

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Camping is family time! Leave all the crap at home, if you take the xbox, computers, blackberry, video games etc. with you, you are not camping you are just operating in a smaller space! Plan day trips, games (board games), I'm sure they still make them, tell stories to the kids and have them make up stories for you! Our DD used to blog everyday only she didn't have a computer it was called a diary! If you take your laptop and spend the whole time in front of it what kind of impression does that give the kids! Our married, 27 year old daughter still loves to camp with us and always asks when we are going and can they come with us! you bet and we have a great time just the four of us, oh and the dogs! You have to be able to change your mindset to go camping and really enjoy it, it's a time to see things that during the rest of the year we miss because we are all glued to our computers!

Sorry if this sounds a little prechy but nothing makes me madder than listening to people say, make sure the campground has wi-fi, or cable. we once watched a family pull in beside us and set up and in the 3 days they were there they never came out of the camper?

Ok that's my rant for the day! I will shut up now!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Combine a hike and fishing...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...if you do get a new trailer, get one of the newer models with the "king dinette". Having this wrap-a-round dinette is AWESOME!!!

Everyone can sit comfortably around it and playing games with the kids is so much easier.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> Camping is family time! Leave all the crap at home, if you take the xbox, computers, blackberry, video games etc. with you, you are not camping you are just operating in a smaller space! Plan day trips, games (board games), I'm sure they still make them, tell stories to the kids and have them make up stories for you! Our DD used to blog everyday only she didn't have a computer it was called a diary! If you take your laptop and spend the whole time in front of it what kind of impression does that give the kids! Our married, 27 year old daughter still loves to camp with us and always asks when we are going and can they come with us! you bet and we have a great time just the four of us, oh and the dogs! You have to be able to change your mindset to go camping and really enjoy it, it's a time to see things that during the rest of the year we miss because we are all glued to our computers!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a little prechy but nothing makes me madder than listening to people say, make sure the campground has wi-fi, or cable. we once watched a family pull in beside us and set up and in the 3 days they were there they never came out of the camper?
> 
> ...


 Northern Wind is right Jersey. Taking the Outback and going somewhere is about the family spending time together. My 14 year old is no different than your kids. If we brought the Laptop, X-Box, PSP, etc he would be on them and never off them. We brought the Laptop when we went to washington and it was a problem. As soon as we got back from seeing some of the greatest things to see in Washington, the first thing out of his mouth was can I borrow the computer. Can I watch TV, I want, Can I etc, etc.

We have a long standing rule about no electronics while camping. With the exception of the TV which provides news and weather for us or is a source of entertainment should it be foul weather out side.

Get a group of things to go see and do, have things available to do as a family and make sure the kids aren't afraid of talking to some kids thier own age in the campground. More often than not those kids don't have much more than a cell phone themselves. And picking out a CG that has activities for older kids sure helps too. They'll adapt pretty quick and will have fun especially if the fun is there around them to be found!

So I think its about the approach. Right off the bat, no electronics folks! And you can tell your kids there is a whole bunch of us that do the same thing. My 14 year is still alive, Survived 8 years of camping and has input on where we go. Course he likes the resorts with pools and stuff! But really still has fun and enjoys hooking up with kids his same age that are doing the same sort of thing. Heck we have even ended up with a kid from another campsite sleeping over with us and on more than one occasion lost brandon to another family. Of course we had met or knew the family from before.

Give it a whirl. It'll work out.

Eric


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> Camping is family time! Leave all the crap at home, if you take the xbox, computers, blackberry, video games etc. with you, you are not camping you are just operating in a smaller space! Plan day trips, games (board games), I'm sure they still make them, tell stories to the kids and have them make up stories for you! Our DD used to blog everyday only she didn't have a computer it was called a diary! If you take your laptop and spend the whole time in front of it what kind of impression does that give the kids! Our married, 27 year old daughter still loves to camp with us and always asks when we are going and can they come with us! you bet and we have a great time just the four of us, oh and the dogs! You have to be able to change your mindset to go camping and really enjoy it, it's a time to see things that during the rest of the year we miss because we are all glued to our computers!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a little prechy but nothing makes me madder than listening to people say, make sure the campground has wi-fi, or cable. we once watched a family pull in beside us and set up and in the 3 days they were there they never came out of the camper?
> 
> ...


All the things you mention are certainly valid and worthwhile. However, the original poster is asking how to make her kids enjoy camping. I don't think the things you mention are going to make her situation any better. For better or worse, things have changed from when I was a kid. Kids are connected to their gadgets these days. Denying them access to them while you camp is not going to make them love camping. It will have quite the opposite affect.

For the record, we do many of the things you mention. However, we also understand that our kids have other interests beyond sitting around a campfire and telling stories. We also do a great deal of nontraditional camping to places like amusement parks and historical sites. A hotel on wheels. We are often on the road for weeks at a time. You have to be realistic, you have to mix in things for the kids to keep the sanity.

Besides, I need WiFi so I can work while I camp!









DAN


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Camping is family time! Leave all the crap at home, if you take the xbox, computers, blackberry, video games etc. with you, you are not camping you are just operating in a smaller space! Plan day trips, games (board games), I'm sure they still make them, tell stories to the kids and have them make up stories for you! Our DD used to blog everyday only she didn't have a computer it was called a diary! If you take your laptop and spend the whole time in front of it what kind of impression does that give the kids! Our married, 27 year old daughter still loves to camp with us and always asks when we are going and can they come with us! you bet and we have a great time just the four of us, oh and the dogs! You have to be able to change your mindset to go camping and really enjoy it, it's a time to see things that during the rest of the year we miss because we are all glued to our computers!
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a little prechy but nothing makes me madder than listening to people say, make sure the campground has wi-fi, or cable. we once watched a family pull in beside us and set up and in the 3 days they were there they never came out of the camper?
> 
> ...


All the things you mention are certainly valid and worthwhile. However, the original poster is asking how to make her kids enjoy camping. I don't think the things you mention are going to make her situation any better. For better or worse, things have changed from when I was a kid. Kids are connected to their gadgets these days. Denying them access to them while you camp is not going to make them love camping. It will have quite the opposite affect.

For the record, we do many of the things you mention. However, we also understand that our kids have other interests beyond sitting around a campfire and telling stories. We also do a great deal of nontraditional camping to places like amusement parks and historical sites. A hotel on wheels. We are often on the road for weeks at a time. You have to be realistic, you have to mix in things for the kids to keep the sanity.

Besides, I need WiFi so I can work while I camp!









DAN
[/quote]
"Kids are connected to their gadgets" that's my whole point, unconnect them for at least some of the time! we have a whole generation that can't deal with people face to face, they have to do it via electronics, we are not doing them any favours by allowing this! Kids don't socialize except through a computer now days! they are shy, and isolated and afraid to talk to people!
Maybe i'm just getting old but i see this as a problem, not one of the kids in our neighbourhood can look you in the eye when talking to them, that is if you can even get them to talk!
It's just my thoughts for what its worth!


----------



## FinsUp (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

Like a lot of people have already mentioned, I think the size of your trailer isn't the problem. When we started camping we discussed as a family what we wanted to get out of it; family time, sight seeing, etc. We bring along bikes, scooters (not electric), swimming gear, sports equipment, games, books, tons of firewood, etc. There is more than enough to keep everyone occupied. When the kids complain of being bored or not having fun, we tell them how much we're sorry and then LET THEM solve it. If they can't think of anything to do I might suggest something but it's THEIR responsiblity to keep themselves occupied. I'm kind of middle of the road as far as electronics goes. We have a rule that unless it's raining nobody is aloud to hang out in the trailer from bout 10:00AM until dark. If the kids want to watch TV or play video games before 10:00 am or after dark that's fine with me, but during the day I want them doing something active.

I hope this helps.

Take care,
John


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

[/quote]
"Kids are connected to their gadgets" that's my whole point, unconnect them for at least some of the time! we have a whole generation that can't deal with people face to face, they have to do it via electronics, we are not doing them any favours by allowing this! Kids don't socialize except through a computer now days! they are shy, and isolated and afraid to talk to people!
Maybe i'm just getting old but i see this as a problem, not one of the kids in our neighbourhood can look you in the eye when talking to them, that is if you can even get them to talk!
It's just my thoughts for what its worth!
[/quote]

Don't disagree with you, but you need balance or the kids will see camping as a burden. You can hike, fish, play board games, have campfires, and all that traditional camping stuff. But you can also mix in some time playing on the computer, DS, or whatever. There is room for both.

DAN


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I think there are several good ideas here for you to try. I would sideline the new RV shopping until you can try out some of the ideas here.

In our family, we are really cramped on space too. We have a 23rs with two adults, a 6 yr old, a 18 month old (that still sleeps in a pack N play set up on the dinette bed when camping) and another baby due in November. We also regularly have my MIL and her sister along with us. We make excursions out to look at trailers and 5th wheels with the kids when we are in the vicinity of a dealer when camping. We let them get involved and tell us what they like or don't like about models, even though a purchase isn't happening any time soon.

Take the computer with you and help each of the kids set up a blog. But make it a rule that they have to try new things when you are out and about so they can have something to blog about.

I also like the idea of having them help make the decisions about where you should go.

Have you ever done geocaching? Your kids might get a kick out of it and they can pick and choose what caches to go after when camping. We have several geocaching fans on the board that can give you guidance. (and your kids will get to use a gadget with your blessings!)

If you cook out over a fire get them involved in cooking their favorite foods for supper but in a dutch oven.

Ask them to tell you exactly what they did and didn't like about a trip and work with them to solve it ahead of time for your next trip. Keep trying and keep an open mind about activities. If something doesn't work for your family talk about it and decide if the whole idea was bad or if there was something you can change to make it better. They are old enough to contribute a great deal to your trips and would probably enjoy being let in on the decision making process.

Good Luck and let us know what kind of things you try.

Micah


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't have any advice, I'll just state that up front. However this reminds me of a show on PBS I saw recently. It was called Ice Blink and told the story of a family who have essentially been sailing for their childrens entire lives in 25 foot sailboat. At times they would live on land for a year or so. What I found particularly facinating, and they spent much time addressing in the show, is the perspective of "personal space." The ways the parents addressed it and how it changed when they lived on land. When they lived in a home and the kids had their own room they ended up with a sense of emptiness.

I suppose you could sit you kids down and make them watch it. Give them the old: "If you don't start to like camping, then we are going to take up sailing!"


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My boys are 6 and 10. They are pretty good as long as they are not within arms reach of each other. If they are, the "he poked (hit, punched, looked at) me" stuff starts. We leave all the gadgets at home but bring some animated movies. We always keep the DVD copy of the entire Planet Earth series in the Outback. When we are trying to wind them down at night they get to watch Planet Earth. If they need to be entertained in the morning a movie gets watched. Besides that we keep a big box of games with us so there is something to do if it rains. We can get the 6 year old to try adding up all the dice while playing Yahtzee and sometimes his older brother helps him.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes the campground itself can make all the difference. Game rooms......give them a dollar amt for the weekend to spend. Pool, boring or a slide. Even bringing bikes along helps but nowadays we don t trust kids out alone and for good reason, but I used to bike all over when I camped as a kid. Location, sorry but unless boys are really into full size trains and that museum, Lancaster gets old for me. Its gotten sooo busy and touristy. Find locations where sight seeing might interest them. Just into NY state, tour West Point, Rhinebeck Aerodrome, etc. In NJ, I know, its hard to find much close to home. It also helps big time if any of there friends families camp, then you could camp as a group. I wish I had that.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My kids are usually bored when we camp alone too.

That's why we generally camp with aywhere from 2-10 friends!!

(You know who you are!!!)

Seriously, consider joining a group to camp and the kids all seem to get along and come up with stuff to do.

Heck, your in Jersey, come along with us sometime...........

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We've found as our kids get older they're less excited about it, especially the two boys at 12 and 13. Partly because we've always had a no-electronics policy while camping. On our last vacation we let them have some time each day on the DS's, so the trip wouldn't seem like a "punishment" in that sense. That helped a lot.

This may get a little philosophical here, but I've also concluded that they're too spoiled at home. Good Lord, in my farming youth going _anywhere_ for a weekend meant we weren't home working! So, this past weekend we had a good couple of workdays. I'm not going to become the slavedriver my dad was, but I do want to break them out of the thinking that being home means no responsibilities and all fun. I'm hoping that once they learn that being part of the family at home means having daily responsibility and regular work (beyond the 10 minutes of chores), just like us adults but on a smaller scale, then they'll look forward to a vacation as much as I do, even if it's just to park the trailer in a field and relaxe.

I agree camping with friends/cousins helps a lot. And on longer trips mixing in a private campground with a pool and game room takes away from the boredom of a state park.

Finally, we've found taking their bikes makes a gigantic difference. Just having a bike opens up all kinds of possibilities for them, from riding around to being able to go to the playground, etc.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> My kids are usually bored when we camp alone too.
> 
> That's why we generally camp with aywhere from 2-10 friends!!
> 
> ...


I can vouch I have never seen bored kids when camping with Steves 'group' Many kids make for many friends. I just wish the opportunity was easier for me to join them more. Wifes work been very busy this summer and overtime is a take it when its there routine and right now its there.

John


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine love camping........two bedrooms and two TV's never forget games though!!! Need Board games for the rainy Days!!!!

We did get about the biggest travel trailer we could though IT helps.......we moved up from a similar model as yours


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't feel bad that is why I sold my Outback!!!!!! My boys are now 18 & 21 and the last thing they wanted to do was to go camping with mom & dad, and to convince mom to let them stay at home by themselves is something all together a different topic, however, as soon as I get them thru school I plan on coming back to camping and do it bigger and better than ever before, so I at least have dreams of the very near future......


----------



## tjwoody (Aug 17, 2009)

My 2 cents for what its worth.

My son is going to be 11 this month. I asked if he wanted to go camping his BDay weekend and he said yeah. He does like camping still but we dont do it enough but are trying. When I asked what he liked about camping he said fires and pigging out. I will take what I can get at this point because right now I want him to least enjoy going.

We are pretty strict when it comes to him and tv and video games. During the school year theres not games during the week and only time he gets to watch tv is many 15 mins each day. Weekends we let him go nuts, to a point.

Kids at these ages have a difficult time coping with change and a hard time transitioning from one thing to another. If you are 100% against bringing things like tvs and games then sure youre the parents thats all you. IMHO I believe if its something he wants to do why not let him when you go camping. Of course I limit my sons a lot but he enjoys it and it helps him manage time and get used to transitioning. I see kids esp in early teenage years have a hard time moving from one activity to another. They start off slow at first and then get into it. My son I will say you get 2 hours of your game today do what you want but then set times he cant like diner of if we are going to do something, etc. I am happy when he manages his time in such a way he doesnt "piss" through all his time in one sitting.

Yeah I spent a lot of time reading and learning about children and teaching them about time management, transitioning, respect, blah blah blah.

I think if a child wants to do something and hes earned it why not. of course every parent has diff ways to raise their children and usually every way is right if the kids are growing up to be fine young men/women.

Tj


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We just took my DH's two nieces camping - they are CITY GIRLS - the one wants to take a shower three times a day. They are a bit younger than your boys, but the whole camping thing is just nothing they have ever done and didn't quite get why we couldn't go shopping!!!!

We thought ahead - this is what worked for us:

1. A tent - we have an inexpensive Walmart tent ($49 six person tent) - we keep it around to save spots and occasionally use it to camp in. First off we got the girls involved in setting it up. The rest of the weekend it was their personal play house. They loved it.

2. Activities - we choose 1 activity a day to do with them. One day we went on a dune buggy ride, the other full day we went crabbing. The crabbing was great because we we able to keep them entertained with that well into the evening - from catching, to cooking, to cleaning, to eating - they also got to drive the boat. The dune ride was great because then they wanted to go to the beach and gather up shells to take home. If we take them again we will add Geo-caching, a small hike, etc.

3. Teach them something - these girls learned to make a camp fire, learned what black berries & huckleberries are, met the camp host, cooked breakfast over the fire on the Man Pan, learned how to cook bread in a dutch oven. There are lots of books out there that may help you with different things to do around camp.

4. The DS - since they flew here they had their games with them, but we dry camp, so we convinced them that they could not be re-charged once they were dead. One evening they were over tired so they spent about a half an hour on the game.

Board games, card games, dice games - those are all good choices. Call the camp ground you are going too and ask them about special things in the area to go see. For rainy days we have an EZ-UP - the kids sit around the picnic table and color, play games, etc.

I think you just need to get them involved.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

You have all given me such great advice and I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with kids who'd rather stay home!









My oldest is not what you'd call an "outdoor enthusiat " but is really into history....hence the trip to Williamsburg. I can tell he will never like camping....my other 2 at least give it a chance. In fct, my youngest one LOVED it, except that he missed his own bed. Sleeping on the dining table is in no way the comfort that home is and I need to change that. They need their own sleeping/hanging out quarters, We try to get them involved and let them know what the CG has and what's around to check out. So far we've stayed in big CGs with many things to offer. I can't make everyone happy all the time so I know there are moments when each will not be thrilled. I still believe that a bigger Outback will help- I WANT ONE TOO!-but not solve the problem. He will be old enough in a couple years to stay home if he chooses but it still makes me sad that he is so miserable when we go.









And no matter what anyone says... They enjoy their electronics and I would NEVER not bring them, limited them YES, but that would be like someone taking my book away from me when I'm at the beach!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Our kids love it. I get them engaged in all sorts outdoor activities including fishing, hiking, building a campfire, going to classes taught by SP Rangers on archaeology, history - you name it. The only electronics allowed is a speaker dock for my iPod and it only has my music on it. Lucky for them - the kids love Texas Swing









We work hard to make camping a part of our kids lives so that they are invested in it - just as we are.

-CC


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Both my boys, 8 & 10 and the DW love to camp. we have been doing it now for 5 years and take all our vcations in the trailer. I gave them a small tv for for before bed. Othe rthan that its outside activities. We are currently on a 3 week vacation at the jersey shore, beach every day, craabbing, fishing, miniture golf, arcade, wal-mart runs. they would rather be camping than anything else, they even like to sleep in it in the driveway. they have their own bedroom, that might be the difference.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, but mine would stay in the Outback every night if possible.
> 
> However, we camp where there is no power..no wi-fi...no computers. Camping to us is getting away from all that. I can't even fathom bringing an xbox or stuff like that. We've actually removed the HD TV that came in our new Outback. I can't see ever putting it back in the trailer.. We ride our motorcycles, fish, swim, play games, go for LONG hikes (7-10 miles) and they have a great time.
> 
> Now, then do have there DS/PSP systems, but those are for laying in bed, just before going to sleep. Gets them inside...while adults can sit around the campfire with a nice drink.


This is pretty much precisely my philsophy as well. Our kids bring their Nintendo DS's and we put them in the pockets by their beds, and they pretty much NEVER get pulled out unless it rains. When they hit the rack each night, they are so exhausted they can't even think of playing games. Another thing we keep in the pockets by their bunks is a camping journal. They usually do find a couple minutes to write a page. I look forward to reading those journals when I am old.

I think one of the main things that makes my kids so passionate about camping is that we always camp with a great group of friends with a dozen kids all roughly the same ages. The group includes grandparents from various families that really spoil the kids rotten. All of a sudden my kids will turn up in our camp eating an ice cream cone or something. So I ask, "where'd you get that?" And between licks, I'll get a response like "Abbey's Grandma..." or something.... 

My youngest son cries all the way home every time. He's 7. He loves camping like you wouldn't believe. He and I recently made a 5 day horse camp at a friend's property. Just the two of us. We took our trailer and dropped it, then we came home and got our horse. It was an amazing experience. He rode. I walked and jogged. We covered 10-12 miles per day. Best trip ever.










I know the age difference creates a different dynamic for you, but I would say don't give up. With our camping group, some of the people have kids in their late teen and early 20's that just show up to camp with us for a few days. They come for the unlimited free food and drink, and a good time that they know is certain. Last year a 20 something couple went off for an afternoon hike.... then came back an announced their engagement at the campfire.

Some things we do that might work for you.... We go to the same place for as long as possible... like 10 to 14 days. We invite EVERYONE to come with us.... We bring bicycles, boats, dirt bikes, hiking boots, running shoes, dutch ovens... We have potluck dinners for the whole group at 6:30 every evening. Whoever makes it, great. Whoever has something else to do, that's fine too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> Sorry, but mine would stay in the Outback every night if possible.
> 
> However, we camp where there is no power..no wi-fi...no computers. Camping to us is getting away from all that. I can't even fathom bringing an xbox or stuff like that. We've actually removed the HD TV that came in our new Outback. I can't see ever putting it back in the trailer.. We ride our motorcycles, fish, swim, play games, go for LONG hikes (7-10 miles) and they have a great time.
> 
> Now, then do have there DS/PSP systems, but those are for laying in bed, just before going to sleep. Gets them inside...while adults can sit around the campfire with a nice drink.


This is pretty much precisely my philsophy as well. Our kids bring their Nintendo DS's and we put them in the pockets by their beds, and they pretty much NEVER get pulled out unless it rains. When they hit the rack each night, they are so exhausted they can't even think of playing games. Another thing we keep in the pockets by their bunks is a camping journal. They usually do find a couple minutes to write a page. I look forward to reading those journals when I am old.

I think one of the main things that makes my kids so passionate about camping is that we always camp with a great group of friends with a dozen kids all roughly the same ages. The group includes grandparents from various families that really spoil the kids rotten. All of a sudden my kids will turn up in our camp eating an ice cream cone or something. So I ask, "where'd you get that?" And between licks, I'll get a response like "Abbey's Grandma..." or something.... 

My youngest son cries all the way home every time. He's 7. He loves camping like you wouldn't believe. He and I recently made a 5 day horse camp at a friend's property. Just the two of us. We took our trailer and dropped it, then we came home and got our horse. It was an amazing experience. He rode. I walked and jogged. We covered 10-12 miles per day. Best trip ever.










I know the age difference creates a different dynamic for you, but I would say don't give up. With our camping group, some of the people have kids in their late teen and early 20's that just show up to camp with us for a few days. They come for the unlimited free food and drink, and a good time that they know is certain. Last year a 20 something couple went off for an afternoon hike.... then came back an announced their engagement at the campfire.

Some things we do that might work for you.... We go to the same place for as long as possible... like 10 to 14 days. We invite EVERYONE to come with us.... We bring bicycles, boats, dirt bikes, hiking boots, running shoes, dutch ovens... We have potluck dinners for the whole group at 6:30 every evening. Whoever makes it, great. Whoever has something else to do, that's fine too.

[/quote]

We need to camp together sometime!!! I like your style!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Our youngest is into electronics and is a tech for our local collage now, but when he was younger i let him set up a tent and run a cord to it to run his tv and game system. That kept it out of the camper and out of my way when I was cooking. He spent time building his hidout and was outside alot more and the stuff sat in the tent most of the time. I found that when I looked for ways to shock him and let him teach me things he was more receptive to going and enjoying the trip. The look on his face







was great when I ask him to teach me to snorkel. We then started to let him plan the outings and we would build on them. He is now on his own and starting to camp with us again when he can. He is now a reserve Marine and enjoys the comfort of the camper over the tent.


----------



## AlbertaOutbackers (Apr 24, 2009)

Boy I sure do sympathize with you!

Our kids have been camping with us since infancy so they love camping and it is part of the family tradition. That said they aren't teenagers yet so I can't say it won't eventually happen to us.

We mix it up by going frequently (every second or third weekend) and mixing the type of destinations (quite mountain settings to busy/crowded family water parks. That way when we do the longer trips they are used to routine. Also we take their best friends out with them occasionally - they pitch their own tents(s) beside our rig and make their own camp set up.

We have also taken our teenaged neice with us so we have had a small taste of the teen world of texting and iPoding... teens crave other teens so we made sure she has access to kids her own age (boys seem to be her choice!) at the places we went to.

Not sure this helped but if you have any success please share it!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We just got back from a nine week, 9800 mile with two teenagers and a four y.o. We do not use a tv unless the world is ending or just bad weather. It was never used on the trip. The dvd in the car was used for traveling and the teens had thier i-pods. We did alot of hikes and sometimes left the teens to fend for themselves. We also camped with friends and made many on our journey. there always were kids and teens where we are camping and by not having some of that stuff it can force them to find other things to do. The teens also had a laptop that at some campgrounds could use wifi. They would get on facebook and chat with thier friends about all the places we visited.

Some things to consider is get them involved in the planning. Someone we met on our trip suggested having the kids research a place they want to go with all the excursions and places they want to see. It gives them a feeling of wanting to go to a place as opposed to being forced to go with mom and dad. Second we bring alot of books and games. Its great to play a game with ur kid. We also would do long walks with some so that me and my 19 y.o. would have our time and my dw would do the same. That way the kids feel special and i learned some things about my dd.

Third taking the kids to a huge rally might make a big difference, I know it did for my 19 y.o., outbackmacs son is over at my house visiting my dd. Yes he came all the way from ohio for the weekend.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We need to camp together sometime!!! I like your style!!


I've actually thought that before when reading your posts.... we may head north next summer. I have family in Bend. My wife has family in Astoria. We usually stay at Fort Stevens when we go to Astoria, Wikiup or Crane Prarie when we go to Bend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> We need to camp together sometime!!! I like your style!!


I've actually thought that before when reading your posts.... we may head north next summer. I have family in Bend. My wife has family in Astoria. We usually stay at Fort Stevens when we go to Astoria, Wikiup or Crane Prarie when we go to Bend.
[/quote]

Wickiup it is!!! We'll bring the dirt bikes!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My grandkids like to go camping, too. Except, we don't "camp" much. We usually "resort." We rarely go where there isn't a pool, a game room, hot tub, beach, or where they can take their bicycles. Schlitterbahn, Sea World, the beach, riding horses on the beach, taking walks, riding scooters or bikes, and of course, movies and DS and board games in the evenings.

We camp a lot with other Outbackers, so there are usually other kids around, too.

Kids are kids. They like to play. Let them play. They rarely sit around the camper. Even when they're inside, they're playing.

Good luck in getting your kids to enjoy it. Mine took to it immediately. BTW, they're now 11, 8, almost 5. Been camping for about 5 years.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

When we camped with our kids it was in our coleman pop-up - which really had nothing in it. The most our kids ever brought with them was their walkman (back then) or their gameboy. However, most of the time, we went to campgrounds that had lots of kids activities.

To this day, our kids always talk about the good times they had camping. Out of the 3, our oldest now takes his daughter camping (with our old pop-up) and continues the tradition!

Sorry to hear you had problems.....

Rick


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My oldest son (25) would have never been caught DEAD going camping, but Jimmy (now 15) just LOVES it, and I think he always will. He's like his mama that way!!








I think some kids just love it and some kids just don't. Of course, if everybody loved it, there'd be no where for US to go!!
When I was growing up, I spent every opportunity I could going camping with my grandparents, and THEY started off with a "L'il Beaver"......TALK ABOUT SMALL?? OMG!! Once I went with them, had a cast on my arm, and had to get dressed in the bathroom!! After I almost beat the walls down (yeah, the bathrooms were THAT small.......back in, sit down and close the door!), they decided to step outside or send me to the comfort station for me to get dressed.
My brother, who is 3 years older, went one trip, and that was it! We were "dry camping", even, and I STILL loved it. Started around age 10, and continued until HS graduation, then started camping, again, after getting married, and STILL at it!!
My brother got a small TT, but he tried it a couple of times, and it got parked, then sold.
Darlene


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

My kids love camping, so much so that the older one started crying when we had to leave the camper for service a few years ago...I guess i should have been clearer that we were not going "camping"..he jumped out of the truck ready to go...


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

I hated camping when I was growing up. So I can empathize with your kids! Part of the reason, I think, was because we didn't start camping until I was about 15 years old - by then I was into hanging out at the "mall" with friends, and makeup (dirt and smelling like campfire - ewww). Tried to camp again in college but it rained and the tent collapsed on us during the night and I was soaked ... miserable experience. Vowed NEVER to camp again.

Well, I met my now DH who was very outdoorsy and we moved to WA state. It took a few outings but I finally fell in love with camping. He got me into hiking, fishing, photography, appreciating all the scenery that we are so blessed with. We tent camped for 12 years, then had a pop-up for 7, and have been enjoying our Outback now for 2 months and I can't get enough camping!

We're starting our kids off young (they are now 5) and they too eat, sleep, and breathe to go camping. We make sure there are plenty of activities at the sites we choose (or close by). If we're driving more than 2 hours away, we do bring the portable DVD player so they can watch a movie on the way there or home (DD gets bored in the car). No computers, game systems while "camping" - it's family time.

My sister-in-laws kids really started liking to camp when they were allowed to pick out their own tent and camping gear and bring friends and choose the camping destinations. Before upgrading or giving up, you might want to at least give that a try. You might not like to sleep outside in 90 degree heat or the rain, but they might not mind at all and actually prefer it! Or maybe after a few times outside, they may appreciate the Outback a bit more! (And you!)

Good luck......


----------



## toennee (Sep 12, 2009)

Well so far my 2 boys 12 and 14 still love camping we do let them bring there ds's but they don't use them much.we always bring fishing stuff try and walk or hike and most of the time we stay at places that have alot to do like a pool and or water slides,and a arcade bingo crafts. They love it. when it is raining and we are stuck in the camper it is cramped that is why we are trying to find a bigger camper. I hope they keep wanting to go with us.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Toennee said:


> Well so far my 2 boys 12 and 14 still love camping we do let them bring there ds's but they don't use them much.we always bring fishing stuff try and walk or hike and most of the time we stay at places that have alot to do like a pool and or water slides,and a arcade bingo crafts. They love it. when it is raining and we are stuck in the camper it is cramped that is why we are trying to find a bigger camper. I hope they keep wanting to go with us.


We have three girls all married...we camped when they were growing up. They still want to go with is as do the 2 grandsons and one of the SIL.( we are working on the youngest one,DD will win him over yet. the oldest one likes to go if it is not hot) Needless to say our daughters still love to camp,do dog show,kayak and all the other fun stuff they did as kids.

The trick is to make it fun for them they will always want to do it. While your girls were growing up all of our camping trips were about them and centered around things they liked to do.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Northern Wind said:


> "Kids are connected to their gadgets" that's my whole point, unconnect them for at least some of the time! we have a whole generation that can't deal with people face to face, they have to do it via electronics, we are not doing them any favours by allowing this! Kids don't socialize except through a computer now days! they are shy, and isolated and afraid to talk to people!
> Maybe i'm just getting old but i see this as a problem, not one of the kids in our neighbourhood can look you in the eye when talking to them, that is if you can even get them to talk!
> It's just my thoughts for what its worth!


I'm only 42 but I have also made the same astute observations you have made about today's younger folks. They can't even walk by themselves to school without having a phone stuck in their ear or texting while walking so they won't appear to be alone.

Sadly, they are more alone than any generation before them.

NO ELECTRONICS during family camping trips for us too. We didn't have any growing up, outside of battery powered radios)for sitting around the table during FAMILY TIME.

Camping is indeed for getting disconnected to the everyday world (always has been) and about getting reconnected to each other and if you don't mind making new friends, plenty of other campers are ready to make you a new friend too.

Be a parent, set the rules and let the children listen to those rules, like they are supposed to.

I used to beg my parents to go camping and now my kid does the begging.

Its all about setting priorities (staying connected to your family without electronic connections and intercoms in the house) and showing leadership that children beg for (without necessarily knowing that they are asking for it).


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

My daughter is six and she loves to go camping.

One of the reasons we bought an Outback was to get our family used to doing things as a family. Buying a camper isn't going to instantly turn a family that normally does everything apart from each other into the Waltons. In fact, I would guess that to be a recipe for disaster, especially with teenagers who are already becoming "set in their ways". Starting kids out early, in my opinion, is the key.

We don't limit any TV viewing except that I won't take the satellite dish. With the new (horrible) digital switchover, that means we will typically get one channel: PBS, which suits me fine. If someone wants to watch TV, then Faulty Towers reruns, Sesame Street, and Masterpiece Theatre are good enough. That said, we like boating and fishing and so does my daughter. Add bicycling and hiking, and there isn't a lot of time for TV anyway.

Kevin


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> And no matter what anyone says... They enjoy their electronics and I would NEVER not bring them, limited them YES, but that would be like someone taking my book away from me when I'm at the beach!


I believe there just comes a time when they grow up and decide they just don't want to camp anymore, I know plenty of adults who wouldn't even consider camping in our new 32' Outback, they just have no desire and that's okay. Until they can stay home on their own or with other family or friends, they come camping with the family, but let them bring the things from home that they enjoy, whether its a book or an ipod!

No I didn't have an ipod, xbox or a laptop when I was growing up but if my parents told me I couldn't take my Barbies camping I would have hated camping and probably thrown a fit, same concept, our kids aren't us, they have grown up in a different world, just make the limitations known so there is no misunderstanding them.

Make THEM responsible for making sure they bring the xbox, ipod, etc, that way if they forget them ITS ON THEM, not Mom!

Just my 2cents.. 

PS I've raised 3 happy healthy children, all attended college, and they lived by their cell phones, computers and tv's, as for socializing, you'd be lucky to get a word in when they are discussing something they are passionate about!


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We have two children, 18 and 11. This was our 8th season together and we just love it! We wanted to do something that our kids would grow up remembering and enjoying family time. We started with a motorhome and now we are seasonals for the 4th season.. Both the kids love to camp. We try to do different activities so each of us and we have developed friendships where we are. I hardly see the kids as they find their own things to do. My son wants to get his own camper when he grows up. He was 3 when we started and has fond memories. We all live to get to Friday and chill at our campsite......this is our last one until April....total sadness in the house.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

CalifRVers said:


> And no matter what anyone says... They enjoy their electronics and I would NEVER not bring them, limited them YES, but that would be like someone taking my book away from me when I'm at the beach!


I believe there just comes a time when they grow up and decide they just don't want to camp anymore, I know plenty of adults who wouldn't even consider camping in our new 32' Outback, they just have no desire and that's okay. Until they can stay home on their own or with other family or friends, they come camping with the family, but let them bring the things from home that they enjoy, whether its a book or an ipod!

No I didn't have an ipod, xbox or a laptop when I was growing up but if my parents told me I couldn't take my Barbies camping I would have hated camping and probably thrown a fit, same concept, our kids aren't us, they have grown up in a different world, just make the limitations known so there is no misunderstanding them.

Make THEM responsible for making sure they bring the xbox, ipod, etc, that way if they forget them ITS ON THEM, not Mom!

Just my 2cents.. 

PS I've raised 3 happy healthy children, all attended college, and they lived by their cell phones, computers and tv's, as for socializing, you'd be lucky to get a word in when they are discussing something they are passionate about!
[/quote]

I like how you think Julie! Whether they're attached to gadgets or not, happy and healthy children are all I'm asking for in life....well...a winning lottery ticket wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all, Kathy here. I have to say, JerseyGirl, I can sympathize with your kids, too. Being 53 now and loving camping all my life, I HATED being with my parents when I was a teenager. Yea, we would do cool stuff, but there was still those long evenings when I couldn't wait to go to bed - just to get away. I really admire those families who love to be with each other, but mine wasn't like that. They're young adults - have respect for them and their need for space. Yea, we didn't have IPod and electronic games, but our little pop-up didn't have electricity either - or a bathroom. So times change. As others have said, let them help you decide where to go, what to do. (That wasn't an option in my family - we went went my Dad wanted to go.)







If they have cousins or friends, maybe have them come over and camp in the camper in your yard - make it their space sometimes. And at the end of it all, some will never love it and you can't force them to. Just know for teenagers the world is changing and they are trying to find their place in it. Marooning them with their parents isn't going to make it better, so let them do stuff they like - and try to give them opportunities to like new things. Opportunities, not obligations.

Good luck - come by Wolfwood sometime - we'll get them doing things and you can relax!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We have a 14 DS and 12 DD and we do something of a mixture. Since both are in scouts and electronics are not allowed on those camping trips (true-in-the-tent camping), then we allow them in our camper. We do restrict the time usage and require everyone to go outside. Friends are a plus, but we are limited in space. I had a last minute chance to camp last weekend and just me and the 12 DD wanted to go. We grabbed one of her friends, the bikes, fishing poles, and headed out. This was a great weekend. We are fortunate that we have a longer camping season down south.

We did a family trip tacked on to a baseball tournament in Missouri, Kansas, and Arkansas this past summer. After 9 days in the camper, the son was ready for adoption - by another family....









We went from tents, to a pop-up, to the Outback. We still like the camping but find that one child likes it more than the other and probably in smaller doses. That's fine except now we are fianancing their love of baseball and volleyball. Hence the sale ad for the Outback 25rss (see FOR SALE forum!) to finance the other sport adventures. At least it is physical activity and everyone is having fun.

Wish you the best in finding a "happy place" with the family and camping. I wouldn't trade the experiences (good and bad) over the past 8 years for anything. The great thing is the bad become some of the best and funniest family stories told by the kids to their friends and other family members.


----------

